# Cromwell audio



## RamistThomist (Nov 14, 2006)

I have the lectures on Cromwell by Morecraft. Does anybody know any other good audio on Oliver Cromwell?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 14, 2006)

Not me. It used to be Presbyterians did not like Cromwell. I've been told Dabney, bristling apparently from comparisons of Stonewall Jackson to Cromwell, said not so, Jackson died a Christian gentleman, and Cromwell died like a dog. Anyone ever read that? If it is in the Jackson bio, does anyone have a page reference?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 14, 2006)

Suffice to say I politely (and humbly and reverently!) disagree with Dabney on this one. But I won't derail the thread.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 14, 2006)

Draught Horse said:


> Suffice to say I politely (and humbly and reverently!) disagree with Dabney on this one. But I won't derail the thread.


Fine; I'll start a new thread.


----------

